
“Save game editors and console modding now illegal in Japan” - galapago
https://www.reddit.com/r/emulation/comments/abk551/save_game_editors_and_console_modding_now_illegal/
======
barrow-rider
For the folks who have web filters that block reddit:

\-----

Due to an amendment in December 2018 of the Unfair Competition Prevention Act
in Japan, certain gaming-related activities and services have now been
declared illegal. This includes:

\- Distribution of tools and programs for modifying game saves

\- Selling product keys and serials online without the software maker's
permission

\- Game save and console modding services

As such, sales of products such as Pro Action Replay and Cybergadget's "Save
editor" have been discontinued.

Here is a (Japanese language) page describing the new restrictions:

[http://www2.accsjp.or.jp/activities/2018/pr6.php](http://www2.accsjp.or.jp/activities/2018/pr6.php)

As well as a general news article on the topic:

[http://psgamenews.net/1218](http://psgamenews.net/1218)

